# Reno Entertainment Book numbers



## jfbookers (Jan 7, 2006)

Have my local entertainment book card and hope someone can tell what Reno fine dining restaurants don't require a coupon and what their numbers are.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## teepeeca (Jan 7, 2006)

*jfbookers*

You have e-mail !!!

Tony


----------



## jfbookers (Jan 9, 2006)

*Thanks*

Tug came through and I have them. Jim


----------

